# Has anyone ever heard of a Dynamo bicycle motor?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of a Dynamo bicycle motor? 

The Imperial Japanese Army used a bicyle frame and dynamo motor to generate power for short wave radio communications durring WWII. There was a 1970's era B British movie that shows it being used by the set extras.

Was a dynamo motor ever created that would help a rider up a hill?

My leg is re-built and I have back issues would love to ride a bike that has a real-powerfull stored energy assist that is light weight and not detracting to look at.

The new (Pacific Bike) built shwinns have some kind of assist motor on the rear hub but this isnt that helpful up a steep hill. 

Thanks.....


----------

